# TUMBES (02/2011)



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

AQUI LES DEJO UNAS FOTITOS DE TUMBES, ESPERO LES AGRADEN

Entrada a la ciudad desde el sur











*El Malecón*




















Edificio en construcción (si mal no recuerdo 11 pisos)










*Centro de la ciudad*

Catedral









Inicio y fin de un boulevard

















Plaza de armas de día y noche


















PTO. PIZARRO

Mirador









El puerto









Isla de los pájaros









Criadero de cocodrilos










Extras


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Lindas fotos y las playas* :banana:


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Buenas fotos kay:, la veo mejor a como estaba el 2009


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Verde y Limpia, bien por tumbes.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Pintoresca , sus playas son hermosas!


----------



## mkografo (Nov 24, 2008)

buenas fotos kay: bonito el malecon Piurano, y sus playas se notan muy buenas, esperamos mas fotos.


----------



## Daniel 18 (Aug 10, 2006)

mkografo said:


> buenas fotos kay: bonito el malecon Piurano, y sus playas se notan muy buenas, esperamos mas fotos.


malecón piurano? wtf? hno:


----------



## Jorge Rojas (Jul 26, 2010)

Ese malecón se parece al viaducto del tren eléctrico jaja.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Tumbes puede convertirse en una gran ciudad le falta más todo lo mejor para esa región 



.


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

_Estas fotos las hice en mis vacaciones del mes pasado, es en Zorritos-Tumbes._


----------



## laser8900 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ese malecón es demasiado sobrecargado tapa toda la vista y el uso de mayólicas y porcelanato es una locura, la idea es que el malecón complemente al espacio natural no que compita contra él y le quite notoriedad.


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

Muy bellas fotos!!!! 

 Quiero regresar a mis dias felices en Tumbes!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

Un poco de Playa Norteña.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Oh Tumbes Oh Dios!!!!

Bellas las fotos, todo eso está a tan solo 5 o 6 horas de viaje desde donde vivo que me da verguenza admitir que solo voy una vez al año.

Y de paso Catacaos a comprar artesanías Chulucanas que me fascinan.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Ese malecón con dos pisos es muy pintoresco.


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

Las playas se ven increibles, pero a la ciudad le falta harto, espero que mejore mucho mas Tumbes, es la primera cara del Peru por el Norte y se tiene que invertir a como de lugar en mejorarla.


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

chikobestia said:


> Las playas se ven increibles, pero a la ciudad le falta harto, espero que mejore mucho mas Tumbes, es la primera cara del Peru por el Norte y se tiene que invertir a como de lugar en mejorarla.


Cierto playa y naturaleza abunda, lo que falta es infraestructura, sea de hoteles de calidad o alojamientos decentes, son contados los buenos, aparte muchos hoteles parece que al inicio fueron bonitos pero con el tiempo se deterioraron y el mantenimiento es pobre, solo te quieren sacar el dinero, pero servicio hno: , claro no todos pero muchos hacen eso, lo que me fascina es la naturaleza en general, en pocas palabras la zona es EXCELENTE.


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

Extraño el mar, ya colocare algunas fotos que me quedan aun de mis vacaciones por el norte, saludos.


----------



## Mig29 Fulcrum (Oct 22, 2007)

Hace como 10 años que no visito Tumbes. Desde esa vez está recontra mejor. Espero siga su desarrollo.


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

Fotos para relajarse y observar detenidamente el atardecer norteño, es EXCELENTE.























































http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/4838/pict8856k.jpg[/IMG





[IMG]http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/9546/pict8864.jpg


----------



## Daniel 18 (Aug 10, 2006)

Irenko said:


> amigos tumbesinos, cómo va lo del Real Plaza Tumbes?????


No sé.. no he ido a ver... es un poco peligroso, pero ni bien tenga tiempo les traigo noticias... Saludos! :lol:


----------



## Irenko (Mar 6, 2012)

Esperemos la obra se esté desarrollando, ya que me gustaría que Tumbes se desarrolle y modernice y no tenga nada que envidiar a Machala en Ecuador que ya le lleva mucha ventaja en desarrollo, debemos demostrar que Tumbes en el Perú está mejor....:banana::banana:


----------



## onechann (Oct 8, 2010)

Hermozo tumbes


----------



## Irenko (Mar 6, 2012)

alguna novedad por acá????


----------



## Daniel 18 (Aug 10, 2006)

Irenko said:


> alguna novedad por acá????


Ya están en movimiento de tierras... Sólo que por ahí es dificil tomar fotos... ES PELIGROSO!!!! :nuts:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy bonito Tumbes, sus playas y su gente amable!


----------



## Irenko (Mar 6, 2012)

por qué es tan peligroso????...muchos malandrines????


----------



## Daniel 18 (Aug 10, 2006)

Irenko said:


> por qué es tan peligroso????...muchos malandrines????


Malandrines, prostis, fumones, cockers!! toda la lacra está por ahí... :lol: Esperemos que con este proyecto sea más transitable y segura la zona... Aunque yo ya no vivo en Tumbes... hno:


----------



## edgar0702 (Aug 27, 2013)

*NO HAY NADAAAAAAAAAAA*



Irenko said:


> amigos tumbesinos, cómo va lo del Real Plaza Tumbes?????


Se hablo mucho del real plaza tumbes, pero se paralizo su construcción, no sabemos los motivos, ahora las noticias se dice que iniciara operaciones en el 2do Trimestre 2014, pero en la construcción no hay ningún avance.
hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## edgar0702 (Aug 27, 2013)

Solo noticias del real plaza Tumbes, deseamos que se hagan realidad, pero hasta la fecha donde se encuentra el terreno no hay ninguna construcción.


----------



## edgar0702 (Aug 27, 2013)

Ubicación Terreno Real Plaza Tumbes, se encuentra en el google maps.


----------

